# Shallow Sport vs. Majek



## redtx (Nov 10, 2011)

I am buying a new boat this winter. I am down to 3 boats - Majek 22 Illusion, Shallow Sport 21 Sport, Shallow Sport Bahia 21. I fish form Land Cut to POC. Lots wading, some drifting. Ride in chop? Skinny water? Dry? Motor 150 or 200HP? Yamaha or ETEC?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

here we go again.......


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

They are all skinny rough riders.....go with the 200 Yamaha.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Is there a reason why you're not wanting a cat? All three of those boats will go super shallow but they hurt if you get caught in some rough water. Yamaha SHO, no question.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

None of the above.......Except the Yamaha or Etec


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Etech! And i would go for the Majek but beware it is a rough ride....If your second guessing any of em' Go with Tran Sport boats!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Of those 3, Illusion with a 200-225 yami. A lot of cool boats to choose from these days. I would start by eliminating some by your price range.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

21 Bahia.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a reason why you're not wanting a cat? All three of those boats will go super shallow but they hurt if you get caught in some rough water. Yamaha SHO, no question.


shut your pie hole retard.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

He already said he is down to 3 boats, read the post!! Maybe his research has led him to these three boats already. I own a 20 flush deck shallow sport and absoultely love it. I have a 200 etec on it and would not go any smaller. I think the 200 yammi sho would be my choice though. For me out of the above 3 may have to decide on price. I believe the sport and Bahia are similar just different materials, I would go with the sport but will be more expensive.
Everyone loves the boat they own, so fish on a few and go with it. If you wanna ride on mine let me know, I'm usually in the rockport area 2 times a month.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Marshall Topwater
-save some $$$, get all the performance.


----------



## kerrdog (Mar 15, 2009)

If I had to choose from those 3, I'd go with the 21 sport. SS is a solid boat that will hold value well. No wood in hull, like majek. Not that wood is wrong, but when reselling, it will get you more looks. 21 sport will do most of the fishing you're talking about around Baffin, land cut, etc. Will be rough ride in chop, but all those boats will be rough in chop. Go with as much hp as rated, and it will serve you fine.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a 2000 21'SS and I would recommend not going with anything less than a 175hp.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

One things for sure, whether you go SS or Majek, both put on a killer owners tournament!


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> shut your pie hole retard.[/QUOTE
> 
> LMHAO


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

redtx said:


> I am buying a new boat this winter. I am down to 3 boats - Majek 22 Illusion, Shallow Sport 21 Sport, Shallow Sport Bahia 21. I fish form Land Cut to POC. Lots wading, some drifting. Ride in chop? Skinny water? Dry? Motor 150 or 200HP? Yamaha or ETEC?


I can speak for the Shallow Sport 21 Sport and the Illusion. Both are good boats. I did the test and debated which one I should get this past year and ended buying the Shallow Sport. Below are my comments/opinions:

Majek Illusion - Runs Shallow, gets up ok (depends on prop and bottom), Rides rough but if you know where to go without getting in the open water that doesnt matter or if you just slow it down and quarter waves you'll be good. It turns better than the RFL. The lines of the boat look good. Finish work is acceptional but not the best.

Shallow Sport - Runs very shallow, gets up great (but I have a TRP on a 200 SHO), it handles the rough water well and stays dry - we never think twice about going across if we have too. It turns very well. The finish work is very nice. It floats very shallow (6-8" depending on load).

Both have great resale value in Texas. Both have great names. Both have old models still hanging around out there. And both are original family owners from what I know of.

I ended up going with the ShallowSport because of the finish work and I received great service from ShallowSport owner Wes Hudson and the dealership, Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus (owners-Billy Holmes).

I went with the 200 SHO and a TRP. Top speed is about 50 mph. On the single prop I would see low-Mid 50's. I didnt buy for speed though. If you want speed, I hear a 250 will get it going around 60 mph.

As long as I see water and I'm not loaded down completely, it will run through it with out getting hot for long distances. The hole shot is great. Bow raise is minimal and low speeds while burning shore lines is the best ive seen for a 21 foot boat.

As for the Bahia, I dont know anything about it. Talk to Billy Holmes at Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus, he will tell you more.

If you want a ride in mine or have any more questions let me know.

I will be selling mine next year for the upgrade if you are interested.

I attached a pic of mine below.

Good luck.
James


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice sled....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I want to apologize for my original post, it came across way differently than how I wanted it to. Please disregard my original post and try to add something to this thread.

I don't know if there is going to be much of a difference in ride between the Illusion and the SS. The SS probably gets the edge since it does have a V up front. They are both quality boats, but I would say the regular SS will have the better overall finish. The bahia is their line that is cheaper money wise and has wood in the hull which is not a big deal these days, when we were boat shopping it seemed the bahia just wasn't rigged as well as the regular shallow sports. The illusion is bigger, and they say the first thing you run out of on a boat is room, so the extra foot or so is always a good thing. Both boats will run extremely shallow and they probably draft around the same as well. Both will run under 6 inches of water and probably get up in 10 inches in mud easily. For the price you will get more boat for the money with the illusion, which is always a plus. The Yamaha SHO is a great motor for flats boats, is a torque monster, and is a 4 stroke and is as light as a 2 stroke. If I were in your shoes it would be a tough decision but I think I would go illusion just for the sake of getting more boat for the money but they are very close in most aspects. Both great, and you can't go wrong with either. Sorry for the earlier post, I was in a hurry and regretted what I said as soon as I posted. good luck in your boat search.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

redtx said:


> I am buying a new boat this winter. I am down to 3 boats - Majek 22 Illusion, Shallow Sport 21 Sport, Shallow Sport Bahia 21. I fish form Land Cut to POC. Lots wading, some drifting. Ride in chop? Skinny water? Dry? Motor 150 or 200HP? Yamaha or ETEC?


I have had both and am VERY happy with my Illusion. PM me and I will tell you all about why I do not have my SS anymore.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> shut your pie hole retard.


LOL


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Flushdick said:


> LOL


I would go with the SS. Maybe even the Bahia, other than the name the top looks almost the same and the added weight of the wood might help with the ride.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> I would go with the SS. Maybe even the Bahia, other than the name the top looks almost the same and the added weight of the wood might help with the ride.


Becareful,James seabiscuit may not agree with you.:work:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Flushdeck said:


> Becareful,James seabiscuit may not agree with you.:work:


Shut your hole, when I speak people listen


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> Shut your hole, when I speak people listen


Sorry...sorry....your right ole' great one.....

pinche' cara de nalgas


----------



## RAF (Aug 15, 2005)

I have this one up for sell!!!!!

21' Sport 2010


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Great photo and beautiful boat RAF.

I've spent time in both the 21' Sport and Illusion and agree totally with SKAaggie. I wouldn't shy away from the Bahia if finish and upgraded boxes aren't that important. I feel the earlier wood constructed SS ride much better than the preceding Nidacore models. Its a tough choice and great problem to have.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice boat RAF.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Save $ with a Marshall


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Save $ with a Marshall


Nice,but not as nice as a Shallow Sport.You get what you pay for.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Flushdeck said:


> Nice,but not as nice as a Shallow Sport.You get what you pay for.


Not sure why you'd say that. It's rock solid, good fit and finish, etc. Hatches don't leak either.

Sure, the SS logo is pretty sharp and the name has been around a long time, but you can almost buy 2 Marshalls for the price of a SS.

You're right tho, you do get what you pay for. Those SS decals aren't cheap.

So, shut your pie hole!!!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Spots and Dots;3770524
Sure said:


> You sure about that? I priced them a few years ago at a boat show and they were pretty dang close on price.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Not sure why you'd say that. It's rock solid, good fit and finish, etc. Hatches don't leak either.
> 
> Sure, the SS logo is pretty sharp and the name has been around a long time, but you can almost buy 2 Marshalls for the price of a SS.
> 
> ...


Don't be mad at me....i didn't tell you to buy that boat,but you MAY need to buy two to last as long as one Shallow Sort.:cloud:


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

Flushdeck said:


> Don't be mad at me....i didn't tell you to buy that boat,but you MAY need to buy two to last as long as one Shallow Sort.:cloud:


..............................Ouch


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

.....


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> Not sure why you'd say that. It's rock solid, good fit and finish, etc. Hatches don't leak either.
> 
> Sure, the SS logo is pretty sharp and the name has been around a long time, but you can almost buy 2 Marshalls for the price of a SS.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you say that either. My hatches don't leak?? Does that boat have a raised console to back of the boat or is it the angle of the pic?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

the riser goes all the way past the leaning post and has a large live well in it. In a perfect world, it would be in front of the console, in order to shift weight fwd.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> Not sure why you'd say that. It's rock solid, good fit and finish, etc. Hatches don't leak either.
> 
> Sure, the SS logo is pretty sharp and the name has been around a long time, but you can almost buy 2 Marshalls for the price of a SS.
> 
> ...


Don't be a hater because you bought a "knock-off". Let me know the next time your in RP and I can give you a couple of stickers.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Slimshady said:


> Don't be a hater because you bought a "knock-off". Let me know the next time your in RP and I can give you a couple of stickers.


 knock off?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> Not sure why you'd say that. It's rock solid, good fit and finish, etc. Hatches don't leak either.
> 
> Sure, the SS logo is pretty sharp and the name has been around a long time, but you can almost buy 2 Marshalls for the price of a SS.
> 
> ...


How come everyone is copying the hull instead of the decals?


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> How come everyone is copying the hull instead of the decals?


They don't have a mold for the decals.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Flushdeck said:


> They don't have a mold for the decals.


LMFAO, I remember seeing an ad for a SS knock off in the San Antonio craigslist. They called it a Shallow Spot, now that is a knock off:work:


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> LMFAO, I remember seeing an ad for a SS knock off in the San Antonio craigslist. They called it a Shallow Spot, now that is a knock off:work:


Lol all the knock offs are the same.:mpd:


----------

